# Perhaps one of the best Gesualdo I heard so far this digital release in topnotch flac



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Gesualdo: Maione Tribulation, whit exquisite instrumental part of there respective Italy era and of course organ. This double album is a stand out the download was expensive but it did not want lousy sounding mp3, Sound like a super audio CD wow.



:tiphat:


Look I'm a figure of authority In what good Gesualdo and what not, this release is cream of the crop of nowaday Gesualdo, But in vinyl, the 1952 Westminster label Release Gesualdo split whit Monteverdi is quintessential Gesualdo but in LPs.

If you don't purchase this double album you will upset me and finish like Eric Robert in the movie: The Pope of Greenwich Village, yah know Charlie deprofundis took my thumb man It hurts so much, then Eric Robert faint pathetically, don't question my authority in knowledge of Gesualdo worth listening buy it damn it, buy it now, this is an Imperative Order from deprofundis supreme masterhood of Gesualdo music.

Now would a kind Italian very fluent in French and Italian, translate for me in all it's poetic sense each madrigal in french I'm darn curious please, I want to know more only sparse few or in French translate, most in German and English , but there Anglo-Saxon language , whiteout scorn they lost poetic touch of Latin language French, Italian, Romanian. Agree or not on this matter?

P.S there are all favorite madrigals of people here Moro Lasso, Gia Pansi (one of my favorite), among other and ***** load of fun and instrumental Gesualdo wow. That's so supremo, splendissimo, greater than great, I'm flabbergast lady & gentlemen and I have like zillon album this one stand out in the digital release of quality, an album of taste.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes I’ve been banging on about this CD from Aymes for years, it’s very good. And maybe the best thing you could do for yourself is to learn to read Italian.


----------

